# 8 Songs



## Trila (Oct 25, 2022)

I would like to try a new game.  The way it works is that you start with a certain topic of songs.  The next 8 posts are music videos of songs that fit into the topic.  Whoever posts the 8th song, then gives us the next topic.  Some topic examples are: songs about dogs, songs about regrets, Christmas songs, etc.

I'll start.  The topic is:
*Break Up Songs*

#1 I'm Losing You - Rare Earth


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## JaniceM (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 25, 2022)

#6


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Llynn (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## officerripley (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)

Oh shoot  I was number 8..I think I need to choose a new Theme ..


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 25, 2022)

OK Christmas music...


----------



## officerripley (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Trila (Oct 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Oh shoot  I was number 8..I think I need to choose a new Theme ..


It helps if we put the # up on our posts.


----------



## Trila (Oct 25, 2022)

*#4*
Silver Bells - Love & Theft


----------



## officerripley (Oct 25, 2022)

*#5*


----------



## Happy Heart (Oct 25, 2022)

Trila said:


> I would like to try a new game.  The way it works is that you start with a certain topic of songs.  The next 8 posts are music videos of songs that fit into the topic.  Whoever posts the 8th song, then gives us the next topic.  Some topic examples are: songs about dogs, songs about regrets, Christmas songs, etc.
> 
> I'll start.  The topic is:
> *Break Up Songs*
> ...


Paul Simon - 50 Ways to Leave Your Lover:


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 26, 2022)

6....


----------



## Pam (Oct 26, 2022)

7


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 26, 2022)

#8


----------



## JaniceM (Oct 26, 2022)

As temps fall (in some places), how about songs on topic of summertime?

1.


----------



## Trila (Oct 26, 2022)

*#2*
All Summer Long - Kid Rock


----------



## officerripley (Oct 26, 2022)

*#3*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)

# 4


----------



## officerripley (Oct 26, 2022)

*#5*


----------



## Tish (Oct 26, 2022)

*#6





*


----------



## officerripley (Oct 26, 2022)

*#6*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 26, 2022)

#7


----------



## Trila (Oct 26, 2022)

*#8*
Redneck Yacht Club - Craig Morgan


----------



## Trila (Oct 26, 2022)

_Songs about dogs....._
*#1*
Like My  Dog - Billy Currington


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 26, 2022)

*#2




*


----------



## officerripley (Oct 26, 2022)

*#3*


----------



## Trila (Oct 27, 2022)

*#4*
I'm Gonna Buy Me a Dog -The Monkees


----------



## Pam (Oct 27, 2022)

5


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

6


----------



## Tish (Oct 27, 2022)

*#7*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

Working... or employment


----------



## Trila (Oct 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 8...


That's one of my favorites!!


----------



## Trila (Oct 27, 2022)

*#2*
Money For Nothing -Dire Straits


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 27, 2022)

#3


----------



## officerripley (Oct 27, 2022)

*#4*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 27, 2022)

5...


----------



## Trila (Oct 27, 2022)

*#6*
Take This Job And Shove It - Johnny Paycheck


----------



## Been There (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

#8


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

*Songs about the weather.

#1*


----------



## Pam (Oct 28, 2022)

*#2*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 28, 2022)

#4






ELO ----  SUMMER & LIGHTNING​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2022)

6...


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 28, 2022)

#7


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

#8


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> #8


Paco...you were supposed to choose the next category.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Paco...you were supposed to choose the next category.


 I was wondering about that so I checked the previous page. It is after the 8th song that someone posts a new category. At least that was the way it was done there.  Go figure.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I was wondering about that so I checked the previous page. It is after the 8th song that someone posts a new category. At least that was the way it was done there.  Go figure.


This is what is posted in the OP my friend. _"Whoever posts the 8th song, then gives us the next topic."  _So do your thing.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is what is posted in the OP my friend. _"Whoever posts the 8th song, then gives us the next topic."  _So do your thing.


My thing? What about those other people who did a bad thing?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> My thing? What about those other people who did a bad thing?


Could you please choose a song category so I can post a song?!!   Or do you want me to pick one?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Could you please choose a song category so I can post a song?!!   Or do you want me to pick one?


I guess if you insist. 

Next songs about colors.

#1


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 28, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> I guess if you insist.
> 
> Next songs about colors.
> 
> #1


Great choice Paco!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 28, 2022)

#2


----------



## Tish (Oct 28, 2022)

*#3*


----------



## officerripley (Oct 28, 2022)

*#3*


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 28, 2022)

#4


----------



## officerripley (Oct 28, 2022)

*#5





*


----------



## Purwell (Oct 28, 2022)

No. 6


----------



## officerripley (Oct 28, 2022)

*#7*


----------



## Purwell (Oct 28, 2022)

No 8






Next theme: Motor Cycles.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2022)

1....


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2022)

2)


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 28, 2022)

3...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2022)

3.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 28, 2022)

#4


----------



## StarSong (Oct 28, 2022)

Sorry, Born To Be Wild was #4, so Motorcycle Song is #5.  We're looking for #6.


----------



## Trila (Oct 28, 2022)

*#6*
Wanted Dead or Alive - Bon Jovi


----------



## Pam (Oct 29, 2022)

*#7*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)

Children...


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 29, 2022)

#2


----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2022)

#3


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 29, 2022)

#4  So cute..featuring these children. Great message for children and adults too. Watch to the end.  






@Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky @Medusa @dobielvr @Lucky


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)

5...


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 29, 2022)

#6


----------



## win231 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## -Oy- (Oct 29, 2022)

#8





Next theme... SPEED


----------



## -Oy- (Oct 29, 2022)

#1


----------



## win231 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## StarSong (Oct 29, 2022)

#3


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 29, 2022)

#4


----------



## Tish (Oct 29, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 29, 2022)

6...


----------



## Trila (Oct 29, 2022)

*#7*
The Little Old Lady From Pasadena - Jan & Dean


----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 30, 2022)

#8





CCR - Run Through The Jungle (Vietnam footage)​
Next theme... Animals


----------



## Pam (Oct 30, 2022)

#1


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 30, 2022)

# 2


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2022)

#3  I half forgot what a great song this is.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

StarSong said:


> #3  I half forgot what a great song this is.


Not available in this country


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

4...


----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 30, 2022)

#5





Electric Light Orchestra - Jungle​


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

6...


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Not available in this country


It's the Stray Cat strut by the Stray Cats.  Great tune, cool video.


----------



## Pam (Oct 30, 2022)

#7


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2022)

#8


----------



## StarSong (Oct 30, 2022)

Girls pining over boys

1.


----------



## Pam (Oct 30, 2022)

# 2


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 30, 2022)

3...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)

#4


----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)

*#5*


----------



## Trila (Oct 30, 2022)

*#6*
Love Is Here and Now You're Gone - The Supremes


----------



## Pam (Oct 31, 2022)

# 7


----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 31, 2022)

#8





Laura Branigan - Ti Amo (I Love You )​Songs about Money ...


----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 31, 2022)

#1 --Songs about Money ...





Dire Straits - Money For Nothing​


----------



## Pam (Oct 31, 2022)

#2


----------



## Lewkat (Oct 31, 2022)

# 3


----------



## timoc (Oct 31, 2022)

#4​I Found a Million Dollar Baby​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)

#5


----------



## Tish (Oct 31, 2022)

*#6





*


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 31, 2022)

7...


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 1, 2022)

#8





Aloe Blacc - I Need A Dollar​Songs about Colours ( Colors ) Did i spell that right? ..lol..


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 1, 2022)

#1 -- Songs about Colours ( Colors ) Did i spell that right? ..lol..





"Boy Blue"- w/Lyrics: E.L.O (Electric Light Orchestra) ---  Good song for Americans , great lyrics and pics ​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

You spelled it right the first time.. 

2....


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 1, 2022)

Yes but is it Spelled or spelt ..lol..


----------



## Pam (Nov 1, 2022)

# 3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

4..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

No1 Toffee said:


> Yes but is it Spelled or spelt ..lol..


You'll find spelt in your loaf of bread...


----------



## Trila (Nov 1, 2022)

*#6*
Midnight Blue - Lou Gramm


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

7...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

#8






Songs  about clothes


----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2022)

#1​White Sport Coat (and A Pink Carnation) - Marty Robbins: with Lyrics​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 1, 2022)

#2


----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)

*#3





*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

4...


----------



## timoc (Nov 1, 2022)

Guy Mitchell - She Wears Red Feathers​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 1, 2022)

6..


----------



## Pam (Nov 2, 2022)

# 7


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

*Songs about running/walking

#1





*


----------



## Pam (Nov 2, 2022)

# 2


----------



## timoc (Nov 2, 2022)

#3

EDDIE FISHER - I'M WALKING BEHIND YOU


----------



## timoc (Nov 2, 2022)

#3

EDDIE FISHER - I'M WALKING BEHIND YOU


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

4...


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 2, 2022)

Runnin' Bare - Jim Nesbitt ....lol.....​


----------



## StarSong (Nov 2, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

7. ..


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

*#8





*


----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)

*Songs with Magic/ Potions in them.

#1





*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 2, 2022)

#2


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 2, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 2, 2022)

4...


----------



## Trila (Nov 2, 2022)

*#5*
The Witch Doctor - The Chipmunks


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 2, 2022)

#6 - Magic Mona


----------



## Pam (Nov 3, 2022)

# 7


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

8...







Girls Names....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

1....


----------



## Pam (Nov 3, 2022)

#2 

It's got to be...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

3...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 3, 2022)

#4


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 3, 2022)

5#





Rod Stewart - Maggie May​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

6...


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 3, 2022)

ELO - Julie Don't Live Here​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

Can we go for the guys now.. ?


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 3, 2022)

Brotherhood Of Man - Figaro​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

2...


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 3, 2022)

3.





Vanessa Paradis   "Joe le Taxi" ----- My favourite French song ..​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

4...


----------



## timoc (Nov 3, 2022)

Judy Garland - Johnny One Note​


----------



## Trila (Nov 3, 2022)

Pam said:


> # 7


This song has always made me cry...yet I still love it!


----------



## Trila (Nov 3, 2022)

*#6*
James Dean - The Eagles


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

*#8*


----------



## Tish (Nov 3, 2022)

*Heavenly/Hellish Creatures

#1*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 3, 2022)

*Heavenly/Hellish Creatures

#2*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 3, 2022)

3....


----------



## Lucky (Nov 3, 2022)

4.


----------



## Pam (Nov 4, 2022)

5.


----------



## timoc (Nov 4, 2022)

#6​Marty Robbins - Devil Woman (Live)​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

7..


----------



## timoc (Nov 4, 2022)

#8​Elvis Presley - (You're The) Devil In Disguise​




*Songs about people's appearances*


----------



## Pam (Nov 4, 2022)

1.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 4, 2022)

2.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

3.


----------



## timoc (Nov 4, 2022)

#4​Rosemary Clooney 'Where Will The Dimple Be?' 78 rpm​


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 4, 2022)

#5





Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise ---Just think about it ..​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

6...


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)

*#7





*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

8...







How about '' the past''


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 4, 2022)

# 1.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 4, 2022)

2....


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 4, 2022)

3.


----------



## Trila (Nov 4, 2022)

*#4* _"The Past "_
Photographs and Memories - Jim Croce


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 4, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 8...


I used to sing this all the time! Love this!


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 5, 2022)

#5





Deacon Blue - Real Gone Kid​


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

6.


----------



## Pam (Nov 5, 2022)

7.


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

*#8





*


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

*Songs about Planets/ Stars/Sky

#1





*


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 5, 2022)

#2


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 5, 2022)

#3


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 5, 2022)

#4






Electric Light Orchestra - Ticket To The Moon​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

5...


----------



## Pam (Nov 5, 2022)

6.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2022)

7.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

8... 






Dancing...


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 5, 2022)

1.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2022)

Loved Roxy Music...


----------



## Tish (Nov 5, 2022)

*#3*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 5, 2022)

#4


----------



## StarSong (Nov 5, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 5, 2022)

6...


----------



## Trila (Nov 5, 2022)

_Dancing_
*#7*


----------



## Lilac (Nov 5, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Nov 5, 2022)

funny songs

#1


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 6, 2022)

#2





The Paul Hogan Show - Bicycle Song m---Not the Song but ...lol.​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

3...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2022)

#4  This is really worth the look.  The matching of Three Stooges clips to the song is absolutely priceless.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 6, 2022)

#5


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 6, 2022)

# 6.


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)

*#7




*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2022)

Tish said:


> *#7
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd heard the song but never saw the video until now.  

#8






Next up: Songs about love at first sight...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2022)

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

2...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 6, 2022)

#3.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

4...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 6, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

6...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

7...


----------



## Trila (Nov 6, 2022)

_Songs about love at first sight._
*#8*


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 6, 2022)

Trila said:


> _Songs about love at first sight._
> *#8*


What's next, Trila?


----------



## Trila (Nov 6, 2022)

Next: Songs about any specific sport.
*#1*


----------



## Trila (Nov 6, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> What's next, Trila?


I'm slow....please be patient as I fumble around in YouTube!  LOL


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

2...


----------



## Trila (Nov 6, 2022)

_Songs about any specific sport._
*#3*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2022)

This is a British Football Anthem

4...


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 6, 2022)

5.


----------



## Lucky (Nov 6, 2022)

6


----------



## Trila (Nov 6, 2022)

_Songs about any specific sport._
*#7*


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 7, 2022)

#8









Fat Les - Vindaloo​SONGS to do with Winter ...BRrrrrrrrrrrrrr ...


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

*#1





*


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 7, 2022)

ELO --  Latitude 88 North​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

3..


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 7, 2022)

4


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 7, 2022)

#5


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 7, 2022)

#6.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

7...


----------



## timoc (Nov 7, 2022)

#8​Winter Wonderland​




Songs about bugs, flies and creepy crawlies.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

1...


----------



## Trila (Nov 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 1...


I love this song!!  So glad you posted it!


----------



## Trila (Nov 7, 2022)

_Songs about bugs, flies and creepy crawlies. _
*#2*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2022)

Tough category but I do remember this one from waaay back.


----------



## timoc (Nov 7, 2022)

#4​"The Ugly Bug Ball"​


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 7, 2022)

#5


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 7, 2022)

6. Before Janis Joplin became famous, there was this


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 7, 2022)

7.  had to dig deep in the memory file for this one


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 7, 2022)

#8 




Next... Cars


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 7, 2022)

#1


----------



## Pam (Nov 7, 2022)

2.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2022)

#3


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 7, 2022)

#4


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 7, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

6.....


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2022)

#7 - such a great song and video


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 7, 2022)

#8


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2022)

@JimBob1952, please choose the next topic.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 7, 2022)

May I suggest drinking as our next topic?  

#1


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2022)

#2 I Drink Alone by badass George Thorogood and the Destroyers


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 7, 2022)

#3

Love the Kinks...


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)

*#4





*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

5....


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 7, 2022)

6


----------



## timoc (Nov 7, 2022)

#7​​Seven Drunken Nights - Lyrics - The Dubliners​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

Sleep or tiredness...

1..


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 7, 2022)

#2.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 7, 2022)

3 Kinks Again


----------



## StarSong (Nov 7, 2022)

#4  The magical voice of Cass Elliot.  Another talent that was gone too soon...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 7, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 7, 2022)

6...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 7, 2022)

#7.


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 8, 2022)

#8




ELO - One Summer Dream​
Song to do with Trains or rail


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

*Song to do with Trains

#1*


----------



## Pam (Nov 8, 2022)

2.


----------



## timoc (Nov 8, 2022)

#3​"This is the night mail" - WH Auden​


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 8, 2022)

#4


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 8, 2022)

*#5*


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 8, 2022)

#6.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

#7


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

Flowers ...
1..


----------



## Trila (Nov 8, 2022)

_Flowers_
*#2*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

3...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

#4


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2022)

#5


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 8, 2022)

#6


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

7...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

8...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 8, 2022)

Songs about your country of birth or residence

#1


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

#2  Back when Steve Miller was a hippie rocker


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

3...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2022)

#4


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 8, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

5...


----------



## Pam (Nov 8, 2022)

6.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

7  Sweet Virginia, Rolling Stones covered by Tedeschi Trucks Band


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2022)

#8  






Next topic - Songs about children


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

1..


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2022)

#2


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

3...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 8, 2022)

#4


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

5...


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)

*#6





*


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 8, 2022)

#7


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

8.  This is a weird one.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> 8.  This is a weird one.


Next Topic? @JimBob1952


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

Songs about dogs or cats.  

#1  Yes it's about a dog


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

Hmm, not much traction here...ok here's both for #2


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 8, 2022)

4....


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 8, 2022)

Well, I proposed the topic, so I'll keep providing songs...

5.


----------



## Trila (Nov 8, 2022)

_Songs about your country of birth or residence_
*#5*


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)

#6


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

*the topic is dogs or cats.... *

7...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)

I guess I should bow out of this now.  Everytime I play a game on here, I get a wrong category or step on someone's toes.  So, bye, bye.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I guess I should bow out of this now.  Everytime I play a game on here, I get a wrong category or step on someone's toes.  So, bye, bye.


Lewkat, don't be silly.  The main thing is to post good songs, which you're doing.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2022)

#8  Category - dogs or cats


----------



## StarSong (Nov 9, 2022)

Songs with a month in the title:

1.


----------



## timoc (Nov 9, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> I guess I should bow out of this now.  Everytime I play a game on here, I get a wrong category or step on someone's toes.  So, bye, bye.


I don't give two hoots what the category is, Lewkat, I usually love your music postings, so for me, please continue.


----------



## timoc (Nov 9, 2022)

#2​Here's one specially for, Lewkat. 
Doris Day ~~~ April In Paris​_



_


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

One of my all time favourites
4...


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

As a Huge Everly Brothers fan.. I've always loved this one..
6...


----------



## Pam (Nov 9, 2022)

7.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

8. Also covered by the Bangles and others


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 9, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Lewkat, don't be silly.  The main thing is to post good songs, which you're doing.


JIm, there are other musical sites on here.  I do louse a lot of games up, for I fail to look before I leap all too often.  I'll post songs elsewhere, when the mood moves me and let you know when and where.  Now, that just almost sounded like a line from an old song.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> JIm, there are other musical sites on here.  I do louse a lot of games up, for I fail to look before I leap all too often.  I'll post songs elsewhere, when the mood moves me and let you know when and where.  Now, that just almost sounded like a line from an old song.


Right you are!


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 9, 2022)

Let's have a new theme @JimBob1952


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

-Oy- said:


> Let's have a new theme @JimBob1952


This one is simple:  Sunshine. 

Here's #1


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 9, 2022)

#2


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

#3 right back at you with the Beatles


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

3...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Ok I admit #5 is a little sappy


----------



## timoc (Nov 9, 2022)

#5​You Are the Sunshine of My Life - Perry Como​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 9, 2022)

*#6





*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

7...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 7...


Holly this one doesn't seem to play in the US.  What song is it?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

8 Just to close out this category


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)

@JimBob1952 What's the next topic?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

Tish said:


> @JimBob1952 What's the next topic?


 How about if I defer to someone else?  Although I was going to suggest songs that have a number or numbers in them....


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 9, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Holly this one doesn't seem to play in the US.  What song is it?


Sunshine Superman -
 Donovan


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Sunshine Superman -
> Donovan



Oh, too bad, that's a great one!


----------



## Trila (Nov 9, 2022)

Would someone please tell me what the current topic is?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 9, 2022)

@Trila Songs that have a number or numbers in them

1.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

2...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Oh, too bad, that's a great one!


Not available in this country ..what was it..?


----------



## Pam (Nov 10, 2022)

3.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

4.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> 4.


the story in my family goes.. that when I was a baby in the crib.. I would sleep through any noise .. but as soon as 16 Tons came on the wireless, I would wake up, stand up, and shake the cot.. then lie down and go back to sleep the minute it stopped..


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

5.  More country


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

6.  One is a number, right?


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2022)

#7


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 10, 2022)

#8





Medicine Head --  One And One Is One​Songs about Err Err Err ... I know ,Secrets


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 10, 2022)

#1





MUD - The Secrets That You Keep​


----------



## StarSong (Nov 10, 2022)

#2






*Carly Simon - We Have No Secrets*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 10, 2022)

#3


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

#4


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

5...


----------



## Pam (Nov 10, 2022)

6.


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

*Correspondence...*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

Well, let's start with an easy #1


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

And a more obscure #2


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

3...


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 10, 2022)

4.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

5...


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 10, 2022)

#6


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

the next song is number 7..


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 10, 2022)

#7


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

Photography...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 10, 2022)

1.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 10, 2022)

2..


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)

*#3





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 11, 2022)

#4


----------



## Pam (Nov 11, 2022)

5.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2022)

6.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

7..


----------



## Trila (Nov 11, 2022)

*#8*


----------



## Trila (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm thinking......
give me a minute......


----------



## Trila (Nov 11, 2022)

Next topic:
_Songs that you just have to turn up, while driving!_
*#1*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 11, 2022)

#2

Believe it or not ...when I ran Books and magazines to long away places way back when, I would crank this one up full volume and jam!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 11, 2022)

I'm trying to post "Start Me Up" by the Stones but having no luck.  This one will do.


----------



## rwb (Nov 11, 2022)

*# 4 America - Neil Diamond




*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

5....





      we literally used to turn this up full blast on the 8 track when we were cruising as teens...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2022)

#6  My all time favorite Elvis song - and in the top five of my favorite songs:


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

7..


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

@JimBob1952 A good one for sure!

8.


----------



## Lilac (Nov 11, 2022)

What's the next topic?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

@Lilac Your choice!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> @Lilac Your choice!


it's _your_ choice..


----------



## Lilac (Nov 11, 2022)

Have we done Country Bar/Drinking Songs?  If  not...

#1


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

2.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 11, 2022)

#3.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

4.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 11, 2022)

5


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 11, 2022)

6


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

7.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

8...

We must have done it because I remember posting this before....however I think we can revisit most of the topics, because there's lots more songs to be had from each


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

gimme a second...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

Missing someone or something...


1...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

2.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 11, 2022)

3.






This fits in the prior category too!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

4....


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 11, 2022)

5.


----------



## Pam (Nov 11, 2022)

6.


----------



## Tish (Nov 11, 2022)

*#7





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 11, 2022)

8.  Aaaand it's 1984 all over again


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 11, 2022)

your turn @JimBob1952


----------



## Trila (Nov 11, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 5....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this song!!!   Did you see the movie?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

Trila said:


> I love this song!!!   Did you see the movie?


no which movie was that ?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 12, 2022)

Ok.  Let's get 8 songs with the word "mountain" or "mountains" in the title.  No hills, ridges or valleys!

#1


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 12, 2022)

#2


----------



## StarSong (Nov 12, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

4....


----------



## Lilac (Nov 12, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

6...


----------



## rwb (Nov 12, 2022)

*#7  Climb Every Mountain

https://www.bing.com/ck/a?!&&p=9be3...1dHViZS5jb20vd2F0Y2g_dj0zMmNtbVJPNEs5RQ&ntb=1*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

8.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

Big Band Songs - Benny Goodman, Count Basie, etc.

1.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

2...


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 12, 2022)

#3


----------



## Tish (Nov 12, 2022)

*#4





*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

5...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

6.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 12, 2022)

7.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 12, 2022)

#8






New theme... Animals


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

1...


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 12, 2022)

#2


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 12, 2022)

4#


----------



## Trila (Nov 12, 2022)

The movie is called "Baby Driver"....so, of course, they used this song. It came out in 2017.  I liked the movie.  Actually, I thought it was really good!


hollydolly said:


> no which movie was that ?


----------



## Trila (Nov 12, 2022)

*#5*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 12, 2022)

#6


----------



## Pam (Nov 13, 2022)

7.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

Trila said:


> The movie is called "Baby Driver"....so, of course, they used this song. It came out in 2017.  I liked the movie.  Actually, I thought it was really good!


No I never saw it...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

8..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

*Time...
*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 13, 2022)

#1


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

#2


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 13, 2022)

I'll give this a go again.

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

4...


----------



## Pam (Nov 13, 2022)

5.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

Pam said:


> 5.


One of my Favourite songs, from my favourite band of all time...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 13, 2022)

#6


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 13, 2022)

#7


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

*Poverty....*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2022)

1.  An oft overlooked tune by the late, great Ray Charles


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

2...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2022)

@hollydolly, I never paid attention to the verses in this song and assumed Electric Avenue was a fictional place with dance clubs (Electric Avenue sounds very disco-y; a good place to "rock down" to.)  

Gave the song and lyrics full attention this morning, then dug down a little. 

For the equally unenlightened, Electric Avenue is a real street in a London area that has a strong Caribbean immigration population.  The song refers to tensions over racism, poverty and unemployment that culminated in the 1981 Brixton Riot that resulted in the deaths of 13 Black teens and young adults, plus many injuries to rioters and police, and quite a bit of vehicle and property damage and destruction.

See how much I learn on this forum? Thanks for piquing my interest by posting a version with lyrics under the heading of poverty.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2022)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

StarSong said:


> @hollydolly, I never paid attention to the verses in this song and assumed Electric Avenue was a fictional place with dance clubs (Electric Avenue sounds very disco-y; a good place to "rock down" to.)
> 
> Gave the song and lyrics full attention this morning, then dug down a little.
> 
> ...


I thought I might post lyrics for that very reason Star... so that a song which is well known to many may not be very clear about it's meaning..by it's title...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

4...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 13, 2022)

#5


----------



## Pam (Nov 13, 2022)

6.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

7...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2022)

#8








Next topic: Getting older


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 13, 2022)

#1


----------



## Lilac (Nov 13, 2022)

#2


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 13, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

4....


----------



## Pam (Nov 13, 2022)

4.


----------



## Mizmo (Nov 13, 2022)

#5


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 13, 2022)

#6


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2022)

#7   Check out how young Bruce was when he wrote and performed this.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

StarSong said:


> #7   Check out how young Bruce was when he wrote and performed this.


oddly when I think of Bruce I always think of him like that.. not old at all ..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

New topic... because we had 2..number 4's.. so @StarSong you're number 8...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2022)

Songs about music or singing


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

1...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2022)

2.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 13, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

...4


----------



## StarSong (Nov 13, 2022)

@hollydolly, this song was new to me - I quite like it.  Thanks for posting it!  

#5 - Video features a very young Tom Cruise in his rather famous tighty-whitey underwear dance scene from Risky Business. 
The movie didn't age well, but Bob Seger's song sure has. Crank it up to 10!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 13, 2022)

6...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 13, 2022)

#7


----------



## Lilac (Nov 13, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Nov 13, 2022)

A song that could your theme song...

#1


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 13, 2022)

#2 No Retreat, No Surrender (Bruce Springsteen)


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 13, 2022)

3.


----------



## Trila (Nov 13, 2022)

You might like it!


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2022)

*#4





*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

5....


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 14, 2022)

6. I'm a Beat at heart, so this is it.  And if you don't know this song, you should!


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2022)

*#7*


----------



## Trila (Nov 14, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> #1


One of my favorite songs _ever_!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

*Parent/s*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 14, 2022)

#8A Lots of people think this is their theme song.  Many of them are wrong.


----------



## Trila (Nov 14, 2022)

*#8*


----------



## Trila (Nov 14, 2022)

Sorry Dolly...I guess we posted at the same time.  Please disregard mine.  The next topic is yours.....
_Parent(s)_


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> *Parent/s*



That's going to be challenging.  

However John Prine is a reliable source.  

#1


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 14, 2022)

So is Jesse Winchester

#2


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

3..


----------



## Trila (Nov 14, 2022)

_Parent(s)_
(What happened to #1 & 2?)
*#4*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

Can't you see 1 & 2 Trila ?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

5...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2022)

#6.  Love this song


----------



## Trila (Nov 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Can't you see 1 & 2 Trila ?


No...I see it starting at #3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

StarSong said:


> #6.  Love this song


Possibly my most favourite song of all time.. Seen them live too...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

Trila said:


> No...I see it starting at #3


number 1 is Unwed fathers by John Prine


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2022)

7.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2022)

#8  Another great song...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2022)

Songs about alcohol


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 14, 2022)

1...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 14, 2022)

#2


----------



## Trila (Nov 14, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> number 1 is Unwed fathers by John Prine


Thanks.......I wonder why I can't see that!


----------



## Trila (Nov 14, 2022)

_Songs about alcohol_
*#3*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 14, 2022)

4.


----------



## Trila (Nov 14, 2022)

_Songs about alcohol_
*#5*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

Trila said:


> Thanks.......I wonder why I can't see that!


no idea.. it's a mystery... they were posted by Jimbob...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

6...


----------



## rwb (Nov 15, 2022)

# 7 Beer For My Horses     by Toby Keith and Willie Nelson


----------



## rwb (Nov 15, 2022)

# 8 I Like Beer    Tom T. Hall


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 15, 2022)

Songs about trains

#1


----------



## rwb (Nov 15, 2022)

#2 City of New Orleans    Arlo Guthrie


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 15, 2022)

3...


----------



## rwb (Nov 15, 2022)

This is a fun thread!  I wish more were posting songs.


----------



## rwb (Nov 15, 2022)

# 4  I Think I Can  (The Little Engine That Could)x1PwJ_g

https://duckduckgo.com/?t=ffab&q=the+little+train+who+could&atb=v351-3&iax=videos&ia=videos&iai=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rxxx1PwJ_g


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 15, 2022)

#5 The most underrated band in history, IMHO


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

6.


----------



## Trila (Nov 15, 2022)

_Trains_
*#7*


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

*#8





*


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

*Walking on whatever.

#1





*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 15, 2022)

#2


----------



## Trila (Nov 15, 2022)

_walking on whatever_
*#3*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 15, 2022)

4.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

5..


----------



## Pam (Nov 16, 2022)

6.


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

*#7





*


----------



## timoc (Nov 16, 2022)

#8​​EDDIE FISHER - I'M WALKING BEHIND YOU​




*Blue anything. *


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

1...


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 16, 2022)

#2

Blue Valentines


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 16, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

4...


----------



## Pam (Nov 16, 2022)

5.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 16, 2022)

#2


----------



## timoc (Nov 16, 2022)

#6​Barbra Streisand 'I'd Rather Be Blue'​


----------



## rwb (Nov 16, 2022)

# 8 Blue Moon  The Marcels






There are two # 2's posted


----------



## rwb (Nov 16, 2022)

Songs on or about Oceans and Seas


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 16, 2022)

#1


----------



## rwb (Nov 16, 2022)

#2  Beyond The Sea   Bobby Darin


----------



## Pam (Nov 16, 2022)

3.


----------



## Lilac (Nov 16, 2022)

#4

In honor of my Father (WWII)...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2022)

#5

One of Jimmy's best, though it was never a big hit. If you have a minute, take the time to watch and listen.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

6.


----------



## JaniceM (Nov 16, 2022)

7.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

*Sons !!*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 16, 2022)

#1.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

2..


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 16, 2022)

3.


----------



## rwb (Nov 16, 2022)

#4  Cats in the Cradle - Harry Chapin


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

5..


----------



## rwb (Nov 16, 2022)

We lost some interest in this thread!!


----------



## Tish (Nov 16, 2022)

*#6





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 16, 2022)

#7 sort of a bitter song by Genesis/Phil Collins


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 16, 2022)

I guess this one is about sons, or one son at any rate


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 16, 2022)

I propose crime or being a criminal as a new topic. 

1.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

2....


----------



## Lilac (Nov 16, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 16, 2022)

4...


----------



## Lilac (Nov 16, 2022)

#5


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2022)

#6


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

7...


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2022)

8.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

Your turn for the next one @Pink Biz


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2022)

*New topic: Cars*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

1...


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 17, 2022)

2.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2022)

#3.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 17, 2022)

@Pink Biz: Great minds thinking similar thoughts at the same time!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

4...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 17, 2022)

#4


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2022)

*# 5





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 17, 2022)

#5

Did we already do this topic?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 17, 2022)

#6 just to move things along...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 17, 2022)

#7  Tom Waits again


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 17, 2022)

#8  Gram Parsons and The Flying Burrito Brothers


----------



## Lilac (Nov 17, 2022)

What's the next topic?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

as @JimBob1952  hasn't left us with a topic, I'll leave one ... and BTW folks, repeat topics are ok to be revisited simply because there's so much music out there under those different headings.. but try not to repeat the same music where possible.. 

*Jealousy !*


----------



## Lilac (Nov 17, 2022)

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 17, 2022)

2...


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Nov 18, 2022)

4.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 18, 2022)

*#5*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 18, 2022)

#6


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 18, 2022)

#7


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

*Days of the week *


----------



## Pam (Nov 18, 2022)

1.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

2..


----------



## Pam (Nov 18, 2022)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

4...


----------



## rwb (Nov 18, 2022)

#5 Never on Sunday  - Dalida


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2022)

#6


----------



## Lilac (Nov 18, 2022)

#7


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2022)

#8


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2022)

Songs about cowboys


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

1...


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 18, 2022)

2.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2022)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

4...


----------



## Lilac (Nov 18, 2022)

#5


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 18, 2022)

#6  Asked for this to be played at my memorial service


----------



## Trila (Nov 18, 2022)

*#6*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 18, 2022)

#8


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 18, 2022)

I can’t think of a topic, one of you are welcome to choose the next one.
There were 2 #6’s, by the way so mine made #8.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

*Time *
1...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 18, 2022)

#2


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 18, 2022)

3.


----------



## Tish (Nov 18, 2022)

*# 4





*


----------



## Lilac (Nov 18, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 18, 2022)

6...


----------



## timoc (Nov 18, 2022)

#7​Tony Bennett - Once Upon a Time​


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2022)

#8

Such a great song...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2022)

Songs with Yesterday in their titles


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 18, 2022)

#1


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 18, 2022)

#2


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 18, 2022)

#3


----------



## StarSong (Nov 18, 2022)

#4


----------



## Trila (Nov 18, 2022)

*#5*


----------



## Pam (Nov 19, 2022)

6.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

7...





@StarSong , your video is unavailable , so I hope this song wasn't the one you posted..


----------



## rwb (Nov 19, 2022)

#8  Yesterday's Gone   Chad & Jeremy


----------



## rwb (Nov 19, 2022)

Songs with Wind in the title!


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

1...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 19, 2022)

2,


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> @StarSong , your video is unavailable , so I hope this song wasn't the one you posted..


I posted "Yesterday When I Was Young" by the late, great Roy Clark.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2022)

#3
Against the Wind - Bob Seger


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 19, 2022)

#4 The Youngbloods


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

5...

One of my faves


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2022)

6.


----------



## timoc (Nov 19, 2022)

#7​Gogi Grant - The Wayward Wind + lyrics​


----------



## timoc (Nov 19, 2022)

#8​Harve Presnell They call the Wind Maria​


----------



## timoc (Nov 19, 2022)

*Kiss, Kisses, Kissing*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 19, 2022)

#1.  The classic Hold Me, Thrill Me, Kiss Me by Mel Carter


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

2....


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2022)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

I love this song... I've used it on one of my videos...

4...


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2022)

*#5





*


----------



## timoc (Nov 19, 2022)

#6​KISS ME HONEY HONEY KISS ME Dame Shirley Bassey 1958​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

7...


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 19, 2022)

8.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 19, 2022)

Songs about "Freedom"

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 19, 2022)

2..


----------



## Lilac (Nov 19, 2022)

#3


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 19, 2022)

4.


----------



## Lilac (Nov 19, 2022)

#5


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 20, 2022)

#6


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

7..


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

# 8   Chimes of Freedom    Bob Dylan


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

Songs about Rain


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

# 1  Here Comes That Rainy Day Feeling Again   The Fortunes


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

2...


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

*# 3 Raindrops Keep Falling On My Head   BJ Thomas





*


----------



## Lilac (Nov 20, 2022)

#4


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

One of my all time faves..


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2022)

#6


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

# 7 Have You Seen The Rain   CCR


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2022)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2022)

*Songs about Marriage*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

1...


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

# 2  Love and Marriage    by FS (The Chairman of the Board)


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 20, 2022)

#3


----------



## Lilac (Nov 20, 2022)

#4


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2022)

#5  Still the One - Orleans


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

I love this...

6..


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

# 7 Love on the Rocks

Not quite marriage but close enough


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 20, 2022)

#8


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 20, 2022)

next topic -- songs that tell a story

here's 1.


----------



## Lilac (Nov 20, 2022)

#2

One of my favorites.  Had to explain it to hubby what he wouldn't do in the song, LOL.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

another of my all time favourites..
3....


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2022)

@Lilac, the collaborations of Jim Steinman and Meatloaf rank up there for me with Elton John and Bernie Taupin.  

Here's another:


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

#5 Running Bare    Johnny Preston


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2022)

#6


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2022)

#7  An amazing artist and an even more amazing human.  RIP Harry.  You were gone too soon.


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

# 8  Escape  - Rupert Holmes


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

Songs about states or with the name of a state in the title!!


----------



## Tish (Nov 20, 2022)

*#1




*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 20, 2022)

#2  Sweet Home Alabama - Lynryd Skynyrd


----------



## rwb (Nov 20, 2022)

# 3 Take Me Home Country Roads    John Denver


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 20, 2022)

4.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 20, 2022)

an old country song which I had as my ringtone on my phone for a long time..
 5...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 20, 2022)

#6


----------



## Lilac (Nov 20, 2022)

#7


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

8..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

*Sailors or sailing...*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

1.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 21, 2022)

#2


----------



## Pam (Nov 21, 2022)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

4...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

5. like this better than the rod stewart version


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 21, 2022)

6.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

7. This is kind of an oddity from CCR


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

*Days of the week...*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

1.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

2 The Bob Weir version


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

3.  From the Snoopy vs. the Red Baron people, an oddity but pretty good nevertheless


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 21, 2022)

4


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

5...


----------



## rwb (Nov 21, 2022)

# 6 Monday, Monday   The Mama's and the Papa's


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

@rwb ..we've moved on to Weekdays...


----------



## rwb (Nov 21, 2022)

I caught up!!


----------



## rwb (Nov 21, 2022)

#7 Sunday Morning Coming Down  - Johnny Cash


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

Now I'm confused.  Weekdays?  Weekends?  What are we posting here?


----------



## rwb (Nov 21, 2022)

Week days!!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

ok here's number 8


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

as a next topic, I propose "Songs with girls' or womens' names in them"

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

2..


----------



## rwb (Nov 21, 2022)

# 3 Gloria - Laura Branigan


----------



## rwb (Nov 21, 2022)

# 4  Michelle  - Paul McCartney


----------



## rwb (Nov 21, 2022)

Pam you should post a song.  We are doing female names now.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2022)

#5


----------



## Pam (Nov 21, 2022)

6.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 21, 2022)

7


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

*Food ..*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

1.


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2022)

*#2*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

3...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 21, 2022)

#4


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 21, 2022)

#5


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 21, 2022)

6.


----------



## timoc (Nov 21, 2022)

#7​Dean Martin & Helen O'Connell - How D'Ya Like Your Eggs In The Morning​


----------



## Lilac (Nov 21, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Nov 21, 2022)

Singer or band you like from another country other than your own.

#1


----------



## rwb (Nov 21, 2022)

# 2 Dancing Queen   ABBA   from Sweden


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

3...


----------



## Lilac (Nov 21, 2022)

#4


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 21, 2022)

5..


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 22, 2022)

*#6*


----------



## rwb (Nov 22, 2022)

# 7 Stayin' Alive    Bee Gees


----------



## rwb (Nov 22, 2022)

# 8 Bits and Pieces   Dave Clark Five


----------



## rwb (Nov 22, 2022)

Love the thread but it seems as though most have lost interest in posting songs


----------



## Tish (Nov 22, 2022)

@rwb  it's your turn to post a subject.


----------



## rwb (Nov 22, 2022)

I shall defer to someone else to select a subject for the next 8 songs.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

rwb said:


> I shall defer to someone else to select a subject for the next 8 songs.


ok, so you're thinking that people have lost interest in the thread ( not )... but yet you don't want to post a subject ?..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

*Traffic *


----------



## rwb (Nov 22, 2022)

#1 Beautiful Noise   Neil Diamond


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 22, 2022)

#2


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 22, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

4..


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

5.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 22, 2022)

6


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

7..


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

*New topic - Songs with Planet names in titles*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 22, 2022)

1..


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2022)

2.   Love this song:


----------



## Lilac (Nov 22, 2022)

#3


----------



## StarSong (Nov 22, 2022)

#4


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 22, 2022)

5.


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

*# 6*


----------



## Pam (Nov 23, 2022)

7.


----------



## timoc (Nov 23, 2022)

#8​Earth Angel (Will You Be Mine)​




*Mountains*


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 23, 2022)

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

2...


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 23, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

4...


----------



## timoc (Nov 23, 2022)

#5​Laurel And Hardy Blue Ridge Mountains Of Virginia​


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 23, 2022)

#6


----------



## rwb (Nov 23, 2022)

# 7 My Tennessee Mountain Home    Dolly Parton


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2022)

#8  Mountain of Love


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2022)

Songs about escaping

1. Born to Run


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

2...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 23, 2022)

#3


----------



## Tish (Nov 23, 2022)

*# 4





*


----------



## timoc (Nov 23, 2022)

#5​Let Me Go, Lover!​


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 23, 2022)

errrm.. @timoc .. what's that got to do with escape ^^^^


----------



## timoc (Nov 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> errrm.. @timoc .. what's that got to do with escape ^^^^


You've got to make allowances for this old beggar, Holly, I'm all at sixes and sevens.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)

6.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2022)

7. We Gotta Get Out of This Place - Eric Burdon & the Animals


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)

*Songs about Treasure*


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> *Songs about Treasure*


Would you give an example of what you mean by this?  I can't think of a single song about treasure.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 23, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Would you give an example of what you mean by this?  I can't think of a single song about treasure.


I have no idea! It just popped into my head! Lololol

Feel free to pick a new topic @StarSong


----------



## StarSong (Nov 23, 2022)

@Pink Biz, How about songs referring to money?

#1 Money by Pink Floyd


----------



## timoc (Nov 23, 2022)

#2​​Gotta Have Something In The Bank, Frank - Frankie Vaughan with The Kaye Sisters​


----------



## Lilac (Nov 23, 2022)

Disregard, out of sync here.


----------



## Lilac (Nov 23, 2022)

#3


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 23, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> errrm.. @timoc .. what's that got to do with escape ^^^^


She wants to escape her lover. Maybe the relationship is heartbreaking. Another expression is in an Ashford & Simpson songs where they sing "Loose me".


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 23, 2022)

*#4





*


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

*# 5





*


----------



## Pam (Nov 24, 2022)

6.


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2022)

#7


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

*Winning or losing...*


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2022)

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

2..


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2022)

#3


----------



## Pam (Nov 24, 2022)

4.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

5..


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2022)

#6


----------



## StarSong (Nov 24, 2022)

#7  - An oldie but goodie


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2022)

#8






Next one.... TRAFFIC


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

@-Oy-  ..we literally just had traffic previous to the last one.. care to choose another ?


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> @-Oy-  ..we literally just had traffic previous to the last one.. care to choose another ?


Sure...

Time?


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

1...


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2022)

#2


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 24, 2022)

3


----------



## Tish (Nov 24, 2022)

*# 4





*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 24, 2022)

5....


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 24, 2022)

#6


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 24, 2022)

#7


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 1...


Just listened to this - I'd never heard it before.  Just lovely!  

#8.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2022)

Next topic: 

Songs where the singers say they're breaking up the relationship.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Just listened to this - I'd never heard it before.  Just lovely!
> 
> #8.


it's one of my all time fave songs Star, from my all time fave Folk Band.. we named the boat after the title of one of their songs..


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

1...


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2022)

#2.  The only song by Beyoncé on my baking music mix.  It's a good one:


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 25, 2022)

#2


----------



## timoc (Nov 25, 2022)

#3​Walk Away w/ lyrics - Matt Monro​


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2022)

#4  Ray Charles - Hit the Road Jack


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2022)

*# 5*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 25, 2022)

#6


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

7..


----------



## Lilac (Nov 25, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Nov 25, 2022)

Favorite disco era song...we haven't done that one yet did we?

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 25, 2022)

2....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 25, 2022)

3


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 25, 2022)

I always got a kick back then when established rock and roll bands or artists such as the Stones or Kiss made an attempt at the disco craze. This is my favorite of that type...lol

4


----------



## Lilac (Nov 25, 2022)

#5

The Queen of Disco.  She had a lot of great songs.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 25, 2022)

Lilac said:


> #5
> 
> The Queen of Disco.  She had a lot of great songs.


Too be honest I was not a huge fan of disco music at the time mainly because a lot of the sound was based on the producer more than the artist. However, I always liked Donna Summer. If you watch her videos when she was performing live it is evident that she had a wonderful voice. Now that I am older I have learned to appreciate the "producers" sound and her voice along with Moroders sound is classic.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 25, 2022)

#6  I always thought this song was hilarious and great to dance to.  The video is a crack-up.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 25, 2022)

*#7*


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

*# 8*


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

*Surfing/ beach songs

# 1





*


----------



## Pam (Nov 26, 2022)

2.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

3... 
My favourite ''beach'' song..  with a double meaning


----------



## timoc (Nov 26, 2022)

#4​SAND IN MY SHOES ~ Connee Boswell 1941​


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

*# 5





*


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 26, 2022)

#7​Jerry Colonna Ebb Tide​


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2022)

#8.


----------



## StarSong (Nov 26, 2022)

Next topic: Songs from (stage) musicals that became hits.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 26, 2022)

1.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

2...


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)

3.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 26, 2022)

4.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 26, 2022)

5.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Nov 26, 2022)

#6


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

7...


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Nov 26, 2022)

*Songs that have pickup lines

# 1





*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 26, 2022)

2.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 26, 2022)

3... one of my faves......


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 26, 2022)

#4


----------



## timoc (Nov 26, 2022)

#5​John Travolta And Olivia Newton John - You're The One That I Want​


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

*# 6





*


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

7.


----------



## timoc (Nov 27, 2022)

#8​Shirley Bassey - Big Spender (1990​




OK, lets have some 'Happy, Smiling, Laughing' songs


----------



## Pam (Nov 27, 2022)

1.


----------



## timoc (Nov 27, 2022)

#2​Make 'Em Laugh (1952): Full Song & Dance - Donald O'Connor​


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 27, 2022)

#3


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2022)

#4 

This one always brightens my mood:


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 27, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)

StarSong said:


> #4
> 
> This one always brightens my mood:


me too...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)

This has always lifted my mood when I hear it...
4..


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2022)

@hollydolly, the video you posted isn't available in the US.  Tell me what it is and I'll add the youtube link.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)

'UP"..by the Saturdays


----------



## StarSong (Nov 27, 2022)

#6 (by @hollydolly).  I'd never heard this before, but quite like it.  It's indeed an "up" song.  This version has the lyrics.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

7.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 27, 2022)

#8  Wet Willie!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 27, 2022)

May I suggest as our next topic -- just pick one song that means a lot to you, for whatever reason.  

Here is #1 for me


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)

...are you kidding..?...I could fill this forum with songs that have a lot of meaning 

OK..2....


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 27, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> ...are you kidding..?...I could fill this forum with songs that have a lot of meaning
> 
> OK..2....



That's why it's a good topic!


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 27, 2022)

3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)

4...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 27, 2022)

6.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)

7...

My brother sang this on the day of my mothers' funeral.. he was 17...


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Nov 27, 2022)

*Songs that make you dance..

# 1





*


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 27, 2022)

#2


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 27, 2022)

3...


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 27, 2022)

#4


----------



## timoc (Nov 27, 2022)

#5​Popeye and Olive Oyl cover "Oriental Swing"​


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 27, 2022)

6


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 27, 2022)

7


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2022)

I've always loved this song.  Can't stay seated when it plays... nor can my kids because I pulled them up to dance with me in the kitchen since before they could walk!


----------



## StarSong (Nov 28, 2022)

Next up - Songs that make you feel melancholy


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

1...


----------



## Lilac (Nov 28, 2022)

Holly, your #1 on this string.


----------



## Lilac (Nov 28, 2022)

#2


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 28, 2022)

#3


----------



## Furryanimal (Nov 28, 2022)

4


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 28, 2022)

#5


----------



## Tish (Nov 28, 2022)

*# 6





*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

sorry folks..I messed up.. I put my post at number 2 and it was actually number one.. so this song is really number 6.. sorry for the confusion 

6...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 28, 2022)

7


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

*8 Songs about Show Business/Entertainment Industry*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

I love this song.. she wrote this when she was just a teen.. very perceptive
1...


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I love this song.. she wrote this when she was just a teen.. very perceptive
> 1...


Not available in USA. What is it? I'll post it.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Amy MacDonald Mr Rock & Roll


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I love this song.. she wrote this when she was just a teen.. very perceptive
> 1...


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


>


oddly, that's the exact same video I posted...


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

2.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 28, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> oddly, that's the exact same video I posted...


Same thing happened to me. Looks like I posted someone else's song


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 28, 2022)

3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 28, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Same thing happened to me. Looks like I posted someone else's song


it's weird that the exact same video won't show when posted from here.. but will show if posted from over the pond.. and especially so when its a British made video...


----------



## timoc (Nov 28, 2022)

#4​There's No Business Like Show Business - Annie Get Your Gun (1950)​


----------



## Lilac (Nov 28, 2022)

#5


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 28, 2022)

6.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 29, 2022)

#8


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 29, 2022)

Next topic -- I'm suggesting songs that were hits before the Beatles came along (pre-1964)


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 29, 2022)

Here's #1


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 29, 2022)

#2


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

*# 3





*


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 29, 2022)

4...


----------



## timoc (Nov 29, 2022)

#5​The Ames Brothers - Moonlight Serenade​


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 29, 2022)

6.


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## timoc (Nov 30, 2022)

#8​Your Breaking My Heart​




*Those super songs by the super 'crooners' next please. *


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2022)

#1


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 30, 2022)

2.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

3..


----------



## Lewkat (Nov 30, 2022)

#4


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

#5


----------



## Lilac (Nov 30, 2022)

#6


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2022)

7.


----------



## timoc (Nov 30, 2022)

#8​Al Bowlly - The Very Thought Of You (1934)​


----------



## timoc (Nov 30, 2022)

*I'm being greedy..... give me more crooners, I loved the ones posted. *


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

You want crooners?  You got crooners...

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

2...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Nov 30, 2022)

#3


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2022)

*# 4





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

#5


----------



## Pink Biz (Nov 30, 2022)

6.


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 30, 2022)

The Last Farewell, Roger Whittiker
https://search.aol.com/aol/video;_y...=697bf43e6e19652d2901d82e90a07b81&action=view


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

8


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

Ok I need some cheering up, so I'm suggesting comic or novelty songs as the next topic.  

Here's my #1


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

2....


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

Ouch just saw this headline

Christine McVie, Fleetwood Mac singer-songwriter, dies at 79​


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 30, 2022)

4...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Nov 30, 2022)

5


----------



## timoc (Nov 30, 2022)

#6​Muppet Songs: Miss Piggy and Link Hogthrob -True Love​


----------



## JimBob1952 (Nov 30, 2022)

7. from The Pajama Game


----------



## Lilac (Nov 30, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Nov 30, 2022)

Theme songs from movies or TV shows.


----------



## Lilac (Nov 30, 2022)

#1


----------



## Happy Heart (Nov 30, 2022)

When working a job that wasn't pleasant, I would listen to these guys driving to work  just to pretend that all was groovy.
https://search.aol.com/aol/video;_y...=12f6d850369df77ac60f39a3b5fc6375&action=view


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

*# 2





*


----------



## timoc (Dec 1, 2022)

#3​Vic Damone ~ Laura​


----------



## Pam (Dec 1, 2022)

4.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)

6.


----------



## Pam (Dec 1, 2022)

7.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

8...






Next theme.. Flowers/ Trees


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 1, 2022)

#1  This is just the way my mind works, sorry


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2022)

*# 2*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 1, 2022)

#4


----------



## timoc (Dec 1, 2022)

#5​RONNIE CARROLL - ROSES ARE RED​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

timoc said:


> #5​RONNIE CARROLL - ROSES ARE RED​


Ronnie Carroll's parents were friends of my grandparents in Northern Ireland.. he was very popular in our house ..I could sing Roses are Red off by heart before I was knee high


----------



## Lilac (Dec 1, 2022)

#6


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

7...


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 1, 2022)

*8 SONGS ABOUT BIRDS*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 1, 2022)

1.....


----------



## Pam (Dec 2, 2022)

2.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Dec 2, 2022)

​#4​Bobby Day "Rockin' Robin"​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

5...


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2022)

6.


----------



## Pam (Dec 2, 2022)

7.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 2, 2022)

#8






songs about the "beach"


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 2, 2022)

#1


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 2, 2022)

#2 About as obscure as it gets


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 2, 2022)

This one is better

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 2, 2022)

4...


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2022)

*# 5





*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 2, 2022)

#6  Haven't heard this in years, but it popped into my mind immediately when I saw the topic!  
Beach Baby Beach Baby Give Me Your Hand...


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 2, 2022)

7.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 2, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 2, 2022)

Next topic - classical music


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

*# 1





*


----------



## timoc (Dec 3, 2022)

#2​Mantovani ~ Dream Of Olwen​


----------



## timoc (Dec 3, 2022)

#3
Johannes Brahms - Lullaby​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)

4...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 3, 2022)

5


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 3, 2022)

#6


----------



## Lilac (Dec 3, 2022)

#7  Looney Tunes introduced a lot of people to classical without ever realizing it.  This is the first I heard in person on an elementary school field trip to the local symphony.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)

8... 




...some more Classical please...


----------



## timoc (Dec 3, 2022)

#1​CLAUDE DEBUSSY: CLAIR DE LUNE​


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2022)

2.


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2022)

*# 3





*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)

4..


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 3, 2022)

5.


----------



## timoc (Dec 3, 2022)

#6​Mantovani - Candilejas - Orquestas Maravillosas, Románticas​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 3, 2022)

7...


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 3, 2022)

Pink Biz said:


> 5.


My very favorite piece.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

*Time of day.. morning, evening..or night.. *


----------



## Pam (Dec 4, 2022)

1.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

2...


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 4, 2022)

3.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)

4.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 4, 2022)

5. This was the first 45 I ever bought, ah, memories!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

6..


----------



## Pam (Dec 4, 2022)

7.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2022)

Love this song and his voice.  
Cat Stevens - Morning has Broken


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2022)

Songs about rain


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 4, 2022)

1.
Here Comes The Rain Again


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 4, 2022)

2.


----------



## No1 Toffee (Dec 4, 2022)

4.





ELECTRIC LIGHT ORCHESTRA - Rain is falling​


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 4, 2022)

#5 Jimi Hendrix playing with Stevie Winwood in the intro


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 4, 2022)

#6 Written by Randy Newman, covered by many others


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

7.... I can never hear this song too often


----------



## rwb (Dec 4, 2022)

# 8 This one may surprise a lot of people
Rainy Day Bells    The Globetrotters


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2022)

#8

John Sebastian and the Lovin Spoonful.  JS was/is such a talented singer/songwriter.


----------



## rwb (Dec 4, 2022)

I suppose it is my turn or someone will be angry!! 

Songs about Snow


----------



## StarSong (Dec 4, 2022)

Wow!  That went quick.  How about songs about sun and and sunshine next?


----------



## rwb (Dec 4, 2022)

or Sun, Snow and Sunshine


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

1...


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2022)

*# 2





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 4, 2022)

jesse winchester has a song for every occasion

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 4, 2022)

4....


----------



## Lilac (Dec 4, 2022)

#5


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 4, 2022)

6.


----------



## Trila (Dec 4, 2022)

Snow
*#7*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

*Water - Rivers..lakes- etc... 
*


----------



## rwb (Dec 5, 2022)

#1 Proud Mary      CCR


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 5, 2022)

#2


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 5, 2022)

3.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 5, 2022)

#4.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

5...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 5, 2022)

6


----------



## Pam (Dec 5, 2022)

7.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 5, 2022)

Lewkat said:


> 3.


My Dad listed to the Mills Bros.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 5, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 5, 2022)

Tom Jones

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

MY favourite TJ song

2..


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2022)

*# 3





*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 5, 2022)

4...


----------



## Lilac (Dec 5, 2022)

#5


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 5, 2022)

6.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 5, 2022)

#7


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 5, 2022)

*8 SONGS ABOUT DOGS*


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

*# 1





*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 6, 2022)

*#2*


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

*# 3





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 6, 2022)

#4


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 6, 2022)

#5


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 6, 2022)

This is a really good late Byrds song.  Give a listen if you've never heard it.  

#6


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 6, 2022)

I'm going to finish this thread up with 

#7 the Dillards


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 6, 2022)

And with #8  The Stooges

not really about a dog, but has "dog" in the title


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 6, 2022)

And now on to a topic that is near and dear to my heart -- songs about trucking and truck drivers

#1 Ricky Nelson


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 6, 2022)

#2 Little Feat (covered by Linda Ronstadt and others, but this is the best)


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

3...this one HAS to be included..


----------



## rwb (Dec 6, 2022)

#4 Roll On 18 Wheeler      Alabama


----------



## Frank Smith (Dec 6, 2022)

#5


----------



## Pam (Dec 6, 2022)

6.


----------



## Tish (Dec 6, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 6, 2022)

Ok, I started it, so I'll finish it.  

#8


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 6, 2022)

Next topic...hmm...how about songs about exotic places?  This can be #1


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 6, 2022)

#2


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 6, 2022)

2.. one of my favourites...

Many of the pictures on this video are of places where   I've got a home and or have travelled to..


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 6, 2022)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

4..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

5...

Another of my all time Faves


----------



## Pam (Dec 7, 2022)

6.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 7, 2022)

#7


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 5...
> 
> Another of my all time Faves


Hollydolly, we can't see this one but let us know what it is and I'll re-post it.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 7, 2022)

*8 SONGS ABOUT SPRING*


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 7, 2022)

1.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 7, 2022)

#2


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 7, 2022)

#3


----------



## Pam (Dec 7, 2022)

4.


----------



## No1 Toffee (Dec 7, 2022)

5





Spring Is Here --Ella Fitzgerald​


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 7, 2022)

6.


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 7, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Hollydolly, we can't see this one but let us know what it is and I'll re-post it.


it was ''Nashville without you'' - Tim McGraw...


----------



## No1 Toffee (Dec 8, 2022)

8.






The Beach Boys -- Their Hearts Were Full Of Spring​
Next up ... Songs about, waiting for something ...


----------



## No1 Toffee (Dec 8, 2022)

1)





Alex Tuner - Those magic changes​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

2...


----------



## Pam (Dec 8, 2022)

3.


----------



## rwb (Dec 8, 2022)

# 4 Honey       Bobby Goldsboro


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

5...


----------



## rwb (Dec 8, 2022)

#6  I Am Waiting For The Day             The Beach Boys


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 8, 2022)

#7


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

There's only 8 songs per topic .. surely we can manage not to copy someone else's post..


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> it was ''Nashville without you'' - Tim McGraw...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2022)

#7 The Waiting by Tom Petty


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2022)

#8 Dave Mason, from the album that looked like a mud pie


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2022)

Next topic -- songs where the singer says he or she is leaving

#1 Etta James


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2022)

This is an oldie but a goodie


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 8, 2022)

3


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

4...


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 8, 2022)

5.


----------



## Pam (Dec 8, 2022)

6.


----------



## timoc (Dec 8, 2022)

#7​Walk Away w/ lyrics - Matt Monro​


----------



## No1 Toffee (Dec 8, 2022)

8.. 





JEFF LYNNE - I'M LEAVING YOU -​​Next up ... songs about Cold weather ..​


----------



## No1 Toffee (Dec 8, 2022)

Sorry folks . Not sure what happened to my last post .. It's now OK , I think i fixed it ..

Any way, it's about cold weather ..
1..





ELO --  Latitude 88 North​


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2022)

#2 Politically incorrect but still fun


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 8, 2022)

#3


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2022)

*# 4





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 8, 2022)

#5 do you all know this one?  It's nice.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 8, 2022)

6..


----------



## Pam (Dec 9, 2022)

7.


----------



## timoc (Dec 9, 2022)

#8​Frank Sinatra - Let It Snow! Let It Snow! Let It Snow!​




*Next:  Sailing on the sea.*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 9, 2022)

We've done this before, so I'm trying to come up with something new.  I had forgotten all about the Kingston Trio.

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

2...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 9, 2022)

#3


----------



## rwb (Dec 9, 2022)

#4  Beyond the Sea                            Bobby Darin
      (close enough!!)


----------



## rwb (Dec 9, 2022)

# 5 Sea Cruise  Frankie Ford


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 9, 2022)

#6


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 9, 2022)

7.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

8...I love this song...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

*Winning or Losing
*


----------



## timoc (Dec 9, 2022)

#8​Sail Along, Silvery Moon - Andy Williams - Lyrics​




Someone please pick a topic.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

timoc said:


> #8​Sail Along, Silvery Moon - Andy Williams - Lyrics​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already did... the topic is Winning or losing ^^^^^^


----------



## timoc (Dec 9, 2022)

oops!!! must have posted at the same time Holly, never mind, it's a lovely song


----------



## timoc (Dec 9, 2022)

#1​Bobby Darin - Lost Love​


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 9, 2022)

#2 covered many times


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

*# 3





*


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 9, 2022)

4.


----------



## rwb (Dec 9, 2022)

# 5 You've Lost That Loving Feeling   The Righteous Brothers


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

6...


----------



## Lilac (Dec 9, 2022)

#7


----------



## rwb (Dec 9, 2022)

*# 8 The Winner Takes It all            ABBA





*


----------



## rwb (Dec 9, 2022)

Songs about flowers


----------



## rwb (Dec 9, 2022)

#1 The Rose  -  Bette Midler


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 9, 2022)

#2


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 9, 2022)

#3 Sometimes I think of my mind as an attic full of crazy old songs...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 9, 2022)

4...


----------



## rwb (Dec 9, 2022)

#5 I Never Promised You A Rose Garden - Lynn Anderson


----------



## rwb (Dec 9, 2022)

# 6 Build Me Up Buttercup - The Foundations


----------



## rwb (Dec 9, 2022)

# 7 The Yellow Rose of Texas


----------



## Lilac (Dec 9, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 9, 2022)

Songs about beer

#1


----------



## rwb (Dec 9, 2022)

# 2 People are Crazy - Billy Currington


----------



## JaniceM (Dec 9, 2022)

#3


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 9, 2022)

4


----------



## Tish (Dec 9, 2022)

*# 5





*


----------



## Pam (Dec 10, 2022)

6.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

7..


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Dec 10, 2022)

*Songs about revenge

# 1





*


----------



## StarSong (Dec 10, 2022)

#2.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Lilac (Dec 10, 2022)

#4


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 10, 2022)

#5


----------



## timoc (Dec 10, 2022)

#6​Tony Bennett - I Wanna Be Around (lyrics)​


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 10, 2022)

7...


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Dec 11, 2022)

*Songs about being Happy

# 1





*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 11, 2022)

2.
OK, so not originally intended as a happy song (it is about Tiananmen square) but it sounds happy and makes me feel happy.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 11, 2022)

3...


----------



## Lilac (Dec 11, 2022)

#4


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2022)

#5


----------



## Pam (Dec 12, 2022)

6.


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2022)

@Tish you posted that twice  ^^^^^


----------



## Trila (Dec 12, 2022)

*#8*


----------



## Trila (Dec 12, 2022)

_Kids growing up_
*#1*


----------



## rwb (Dec 13, 2022)

#2 Young - Kenny Chesney


----------



## rwb (Dec 13, 2022)

#3 When I Was 17 - Frank Sinatra


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

4.


----------



## Trila (Dec 13, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> #3


When I was a little kid, my Dad would play this!!!  Such a happy memory!


----------



## Trila (Dec 13, 2022)

*#5*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

Unavailable ^^^^ @Trila


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 13, 2022)

#7 I won't grow up, which is pretty much my stance on things


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2022)

*Songs about Magic

#1





*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

2


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

3..


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

4.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 13, 2022)

5 Prehistoric Fleetwood Mac


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 13, 2022)

6...


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 13, 2022)

#7


----------



## Lilac (Dec 13, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 13, 2022)

Favorite songs to party to

#1


----------



## Trila (Dec 13, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> Unavailable ^^^^ @Trila


The song was "Watching Scotty Grow"


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 13, 2022)

#2


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

4.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 13, 2022)

5.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 13, 2022)

#6


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## rwb (Dec 14, 2022)

#8  A Party For Two - Shania Twain


----------



## rwb (Dec 14, 2022)

Songs about Water Creatures


----------



## rwb (Dec 14, 2022)

#1 You Will Be There - Michael Jackson


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

3...


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 14, 2022)

#4


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 14, 2022)

#5


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

*# 6





*


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 14, 2022)

#7


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 14, 2022)

*8 Songs About Food*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 14, 2022)

#1 Good song, good video


----------



## Paco Dennis (Dec 14, 2022)

#2


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 14, 2022)

#3  A classic, covered many times


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 14, 2022)

#4 I'm digging deep here...


----------



## rwb (Dec 14, 2022)

#5 Bread and Butter - The Newbeats


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 14, 2022)

6...One of my long time favourites..


----------



## timoc (Dec 14, 2022)

#7​Eve Boswell 'Pickin' a Chicken'​


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Dec 14, 2022)

*Songs about uptown, downtown, around town, out of town.

# 1*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Dec 15, 2022)

3.


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 15, 2022)

#4


----------



## rwb (Dec 15, 2022)

_#5 *Uptown Girl - Billy Joel





*_


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

6...


----------



## -Oy- (Dec 15, 2022)

#7


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 15, 2022)

#8 Way Downtown, Doc Watson


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 15, 2022)

Next topic, I'm suggesting songs with "Walking" in the title

#1


----------



## Pam (Dec 15, 2022)

2.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 15, 2022)

3.  Such a sweet song...


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

*# 4





*


----------



## rwb (Dec 15, 2022)

#5  Walk Right In - The Rooftop Singers


----------



## rwb (Dec 15, 2022)

# 6  Walk of Life - Dire Straits

This is a repeat from an earlier song list but I love this song and the video - Deal with it!!!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 15, 2022)

#7 a headbanger from Joe Walsh and the James Gang


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 15, 2022)

8.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 15, 2022)

Songs with the word Black in title...

1


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2022)

2.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 15, 2022)

3.. another of my favourites..  I bought the  single when I was a teen.. and I still have it now...


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2022)

4,


----------



## rwb (Dec 15, 2022)

#5 Black is Black - Los Bravos


----------



## Lilac (Dec 15, 2022)

#6


----------



## Lilac (Dec 15, 2022)

#7


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 15, 2022)

8


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 15, 2022)

Okay, new topic, Bubblegum Music

1.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 15, 2022)

#2


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 15, 2022)

4.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 15, 2022)

5.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 15, 2022)

#6


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 15, 2022)

7


----------



## Trila (Dec 15, 2022)

*#8*


----------



## Trila (Dec 15, 2022)

Songs that make you laugh
*#1*


----------



## Lilac (Dec 15, 2022)

#2


----------



## Lilac (Dec 15, 2022)

#3


----------



## Tish (Dec 15, 2022)

*# 4*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Can you tell my era had a lot of Bubblegum music...I own every one of those songs posted..  didn't get a chance to pst any tho'.. we'll revisit that one again I hope..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

5..


----------



## rwb (Dec 16, 2022)

# 6   The Streak - Ray Stevens


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

7.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

*Can we return to Bubblegum music one more time ?*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

Bubblegum Music Redux

1.








hollydolly said:


> *Can we return to Bubblegum music one more time ?*


Sure we can, we're seniors, we can do _anything_!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Bubblegum Music Redux
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...


except make a Video that can be shown here...  Video Unavailable ^^^^


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

2...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> except make a Video that can be shown here...  Video Unavailable ^^^^


Sorry about that HollyDolly but it's the thought that matters, or it's supposed to be.
Think about the song, hear it in your mind and *then try one of these links*. Better?


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 2...


Oh my, now it’s happened wit the video that you just posted but 
I haven’t a clue as to what song it might have been! The internet
seems to not be on our side this morning!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Sorry about that HollyDolly but it's the thought that matters, or it's supposed to be.
> Think about the song, hear it in your mind and *then try one of these links*. Better?


LOL...I can't think about the song if I don't know what it was...  it happens often for unknown reasons why a video is available to some and not to others.. if it happens .. we just tell the title of the song so others can find it in their own region..


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

Farrah Nuff said:


> Oh my, now it’s happened wit the video that you just posted but
> I haven’t a clue as to what song it might have been! The internet
> seems to not be on our side this morning!
> 
> View attachment 256412


It's ''Little Willy''.. by The Sweet...


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> LOL...I can't think about the song if I don't know what it was...  it happens often for unknown reasons why a video is available to some and not to others.. if it happens .. we just tell the title of the song so others can find it in their own region..


Okay, then you just get a black box like I saw with yours.  
Sometimes I can see the title but it will say “Not available 
in your area.” Ah well, it ended well, so I guess all’s well now.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 16, 2022)

3.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 16, 2022)

Is this bubblegum?  I love this song.  

#4


----------



## Lilac (Dec 16, 2022)

#5


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 16, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> It's ''Little Willy''.. by The Sweet...




Reposting for @hollydolly so others can see this great bubblegum song ! I doubt you will be able to see it though @hollydolly


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 16, 2022)

6


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> Reposting for @hollydolly so others can see this great bubblegum song ! I doubt you will be able to see it though @hollydolly


I can see it Mark...


----------



## Tish (Dec 16, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## Lilac (Dec 16, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 16, 2022)

Songs that you like to kick back & relax to.

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

2...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 16, 2022)

3


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 16, 2022)

4


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

5...


----------



## Lilac (Dec 16, 2022)

#6


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 16, 2022)

7...


----------



## Lilac (Dec 16, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 16, 2022)

Slow dancing songs

#1


----------



## rwb (Dec 16, 2022)

# 2 When We Make Love - Alabama


----------



## rwb (Dec 16, 2022)

# 3 Cycles - Frank Sinatra


----------



## rwb (Dec 16, 2022)

#4 A Woman's Love - Alan Jackson


----------



## Lilac (Dec 16, 2022)

#5


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

*# 6




*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

7...


----------



## rwb (Dec 17, 2022)

# 8 Can't Help Falling In Love - Elvis Presley


----------



## rwb (Dec 17, 2022)

I hope this next group of songs is not too regional!
BEACH MUSIC - Carolina Beach Music
*Beach music*, also known as *Carolina beach music*, and to a lesser extent, *Beach pop*, is a regional genre of music in the United States which developed from rock/R&B and pop music of the 1950s and 1960s.  Beach music is most closely associated with the style of dance known as the shag, or the Carolina shag, which is also the official state dance of both North Carolina and South Carolina. Recordings with a 4/4 "blues shuffle" rhythmic structure and moderate-to-fast tempo are the most popular music for the shag, and the vast majority of the music in this genre fits that description.

Drifters, Coasters, Platters, Temptations, Four Tops, etc.

#1  Dancin, Shaggin on the Boulevard - Alabama


----------



## rwb (Dec 17, 2022)

#2 Stay - Maurice Williams and the Zodiacs


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 17, 2022)

It wasn't just the Carolinas, it was Virginia Beach as well -- Bill Deal and the Rhondels:

#3


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 17, 2022)

#4


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2022)

right over my head unfortunately... never heard any beach music specific to one region


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)

Too regional for me also!


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 17, 2022)

No problem -- RWB and I can fill in

Here's another  (#5)


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 17, 2022)

And another  (#6)


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 17, 2022)

#7 and another


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> right over my head unfortunately... never heard any beach music specific to one region





Pink Biz said:


> Too regional for me also!


 Same this way so will sit this category out.


----------



## rwb (Dec 17, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> It wasn't just the Carolinas, it was Virginia Beach as well -- Bill Deal and the Rhondels:


Absolutely and I do apologize! Loved Bill Deal and the Rhondels and saw them often when I lived in VA Beach! In fact, that was my introduction to Beach Music.  "May I", I've Been Hurt" and "What Kind of Fool Do Think I Am" fantastic music and I get to hear it every day in Myrtle Beach!! Hey Jim Bob I lived in Greewood, SC in 2005.  Saw the original Swingin Medallions on stage and then the "youngsters" joined the old guys - It was FABULOUS!!  They still come to Myrtle Beach at least once a year!!

Here we go 
# 8 What Kind of Food Do You Think I Am - Bill Deal and the Rhondels


----------



## rwb (Dec 17, 2022)

That was so much fun why not do it again!!  No?  OK, how about any song about the Beach


----------



## rwb (Dec 17, 2022)

# 1 Under The Boardwalk - The Drifters

BTW- number 9 on the top 100 list of all time great Carolina Beach Music Songs!


----------



## Lilac (Dec 17, 2022)

#2


----------



## Lilac (Dec 17, 2022)

#3


----------



## rwb (Dec 17, 2022)

# 4  No Shoes, No Shirt, No Problems - Kenny Chesney


----------



## Trila (Dec 17, 2022)

*#5*


----------



## Lilac (Dec 17, 2022)

#6


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 17, 2022)

7.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 17, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 17, 2022)

Songs that were used in commercials

#1


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

*# 2





*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

4..


----------



## Lilac (Dec 18, 2022)

#5


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 18, 2022)

#6


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2022)

#7  I remember when Kodak used this lovely song...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

8...






For Levis'


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

*Clothing ...*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 18, 2022)

1


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 18, 2022)

2


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2022)

#3


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

4...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> 4...


It's showing up as not available here.  What is it, @hollydolly?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

StarSong said:


> It's showing up as not available here.  What is it, @hollydolly?


 SS..it's,  Handbags & Gladrags ..Rod Stewart


----------



## StarSong (Dec 18, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> SS..it's,  Handbags & Gladrags ..Rod Stewart


Nice!  I'll post a US link:

#4 from @hollydolly:


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2022)

*# 5





*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Nice!  I'll post a US link:
> 
> #4 from @hollydolly:


haha.. this is Unavailable to _me_.. makes you laugh doesn't it?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 18, 2022)

6...


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

7.


----------



## rwb (Dec 18, 2022)

# 8 Long Cool Lady (In A Black Dress) - The Hollies


----------



## rwb (Dec 18, 2022)

Next group - Only songs from the 50's


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 18, 2022)

1


----------



## Lilac (Dec 18, 2022)

#2


----------



## Lilac (Dec 18, 2022)

#3


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 18, 2022)

4.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

5...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 19, 2022)

6


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 19, 2022)

I think this came out in 1952

7


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

*# 8*


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

*Songs about a Moods/Emotions*


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

*# 1





*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 19, 2022)

2


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 19, 2022)

3


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

4...


----------



## Lilac (Dec 19, 2022)

Holly that one isn't available.  What one is it?


----------



## Lilac (Dec 19, 2022)

#5


----------



## Lilac (Dec 19, 2022)

#6


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 19, 2022)

Lilac said:


> Holly that one isn't available.  What one is it?


it's ''Something inside so strong''.. Labi Siffre


----------



## Lilac (Dec 19, 2022)

#4 for Hollydolly


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 19, 2022)

7.


----------



## rwb (Dec 20, 2022)

# 8  BE - Neil Diamond


----------



## rwb (Dec 20, 2022)

Christmas Songs


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

1...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2022)

#1  This is among my favorites.  Celebrate Me Home by Kenny Loggins


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 20, 2022)

2.


----------



## rwb (Dec 20, 2022)

# 4 Here Comes Santa Claus - Gene Autry


----------



## rwb (Dec 20, 2022)

# 5 Frosty the Snowman - Jimmy Durante


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 20, 2022)

#6 I was going to sit this one out, then I thought of this song and this singer.


----------



## rwb (Dec 20, 2022)

# 7 The Little Drummer Boy


----------



## Lilac (Dec 20, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 20, 2022)

Songs played at your high school dances.

#1


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 20, 2022)

#2

Seemed like every band played this.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 20, 2022)

#3 and then they were all playing this...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> #3 and then they were all playing this...


Oh my!  Purple Rain wasn't released until 1984...  By that time HS dances were a distant memory for me.

#4 Almost every band played this at our HS dances: 
The more daring bands changed the words to 69 tears.  LOL


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Dec 20, 2022)

5.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 20, 2022)

#6


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 20, 2022)

StarSong said:


> Oh my!  Purple Rain wasn't released until 1984...  By that time HS dances were a distant memory for me.
> 
> #4 Almost every band played this at our HS dances:
> The more daring bands changed the words to 69 tears.  LOL



Not Purple Rain, Purple Haze -- Jimi Hendrix, released in 1967, from his first album, Are You Experienced.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 20, 2022)

I had the good fortune to grow up in the era of the "garage band" and everyone had a friend who was in a band of some sort.  

This song was easy to play and a lot of bands played it.  

7


----------



## StarSong (Dec 20, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Not Purple Rain, Purple Haze -- Jimi Hendrix, released in 1967, from his first album, Are You Experienced.


LOL - sorry about that.  I misread your post.  Should have listened to the song!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

I'll sit this out our high school dances consisted of Scottish country music... ..anyone for a Gay gordon ?


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 20, 2022)

StarSong said:


> LOL - sorry about that.  I misread your post.  Should have listened to the song!!!


Wish I had been a high schooler in the 1980s -- although I think we had better music in the 60s.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> I'll sit this out our high school dances consisted of Scottish country music... ..anyone for a Gay gordon ?


Ok, I'll bite.  What is a Gay gordon?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

JimBob1952 said:


> Ok, I'll bite.  What is a Gay gordon?


It's a Scottish Highland dance...


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 20, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> It's a Scottish Highland dance...


Looks like fun!


----------



## rwb (Dec 20, 2022)

# 8 At The Hop - Danny and the Juniors

Way way way back - late 50's!!


----------



## rwb (Dec 20, 2022)

Next up - Disco Songs!


----------



## rwb (Dec 20, 2022)

# 1 Last Dance - Donna Summer


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2022)

*# 2





*


----------



## JimBob1952 (Dec 20, 2022)

#3  Get out on the dance floor!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 20, 2022)

4...


----------



## Lilac (Dec 20, 2022)

#5


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 20, 2022)

6


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 21, 2022)

8.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 21, 2022)

Songs that bring back memories of your childhood.

1


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 21, 2022)

2.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 21, 2022)

3... I was 10 when this was topping the charts


----------



## Lilac (Dec 21, 2022)

#4  My Dad got tired of me flipping radio channels to find this song so he bought me the 45.  I still have it.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 22, 2022)

#5.
My parents used to play the Burl Ives children's album for me when I was young.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

6...


----------



## StarSong (Dec 22, 2022)

#7


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

*Songs about missing someone.*


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2022)

*# 1





*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

2.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 22, 2022)

3


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 22, 2022)

4...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 22, 2022)

5


----------



## Lilac (Dec 22, 2022)

#6


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 22, 2022)

7.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 23, 2022)

8.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 23, 2022)

Songs with numbers in the title....

1.


----------



## rwb (Dec 23, 2022)

# One Is The Loneliest Number - Three Dog Night


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

3...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> 5


just a little bit of useless info.. my ex went to school with Paul Young...  same class.. said he never spoke to anyone.. just spent his whole time playing guitar


----------



## StarSong (Dec 23, 2022)

#4  My favorite Lynyrd Skynyrd song:


----------



## Lilac (Dec 23, 2022)

#5


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 23, 2022)

6.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

7...


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

*Songs on surviving a relationship.*


----------



## Tish (Dec 23, 2022)

*# 1*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 23, 2022)

2....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 23, 2022)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2022)

4...


----------



## Lilac (Dec 24, 2022)

#5


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 24, 2022)

6.


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

*Songs which today would be thought to be politically incorrect 

1...  



*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 25, 2022)

2.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 25, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> *Songs which today would be thought to be politically incorrect
> 
> 1...
> 
> ...


I remember there was some controversy back when it was released. Randy Newman stated that it was meant to poke fun at people who are short sighted with their views but many people did take it literally.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

MarkinPhx said:


> I remember there was some controversy back when it was released. Randy Newman stated that it was meant to poke fun at people who are short sighted with their views but many people did take it literally.


Well singing about short feet, short noses, short eyes.. tiny hands, and wearing Platform shoes.. .. clearly shows he wasn't talking about short sighted people...


----------



## rwb (Dec 25, 2022)

# 4
May be considered more inappropriate than politically incorrect.

My-Ding-A-Ling  - Chuck Berry


----------



## rwb (Dec 25, 2022)

#5 When You're Hot, You're Hot - Jerry Reed


----------



## rwb (Dec 25, 2022)

#6 Kung Fu Fighting - Carl Douglas


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 25, 2022)

#7


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

*Songs about Sunrise and/or Sunsets*


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2022)

*# 1





*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

2...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## rwb (Dec 25, 2022)

#4 When The Sun Goes Down - Kenny Chesney


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 25, 2022)

5..


----------



## Lilac (Dec 26, 2022)

#6


----------



## StarSong (Dec 26, 2022)

#7  _Sunrise, Sunset_ from _Fiddler on the Roof_


----------



## Lilac (Dec 26, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 26, 2022)

Songs about the night...

#1


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2022)

*# 2





*


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 26, 2022)

3


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 26, 2022)

4


----------



## Lilac (Dec 26, 2022)

MarkinPhx, your #4 was blocked.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 26, 2022)

Lilac said:


> MarkinPhx, your #4 was blocked.


Put up another version. Thanks


----------



## Lilac (Dec 26, 2022)

#5


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 26, 2022)

*6.





*


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2022)

*# 7





*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

friendship /friends


----------



## Tish (Dec 28, 2022)

*# 2





*


----------



## rwb (Dec 28, 2022)

#3 That's What Friends Are For - Dionne Warwick


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 28, 2022)

4


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 28, 2022)

5...


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

6.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 28, 2022)

7


----------



## Lilac (Dec 28, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 28, 2022)

Songs about traveling

#1


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 28, 2022)

2.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 28, 2022)

3.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 28, 2022)

4.


----------



## Lilac (Dec 28, 2022)

#5


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

..6


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 29, 2022)

7


----------



## Lilac (Dec 29, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 29, 2022)

Songs about working

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2022)

2....


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2022)

*# 3





*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 29, 2022)

4.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 29, 2022)

5


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

this always makes me choke up...

6...


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)

*# 7*


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

*8 SONGS WITH SPICES IN THE TITLE*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

1..


----------



## Lilac (Dec 30, 2022)

#2


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 30, 2022)

3


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

4.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 30, 2022)

5...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 30, 2022)

6


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 30, 2022)

7.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

8...


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

Transport


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 31, 2022)

1


----------



## Pink Biz (Dec 31, 2022)

2.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Dec 31, 2022)

3


----------



## Pam (Dec 31, 2022)

4.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

5...


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)

*#6*


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2022)

7..


----------



## Lilac (Dec 31, 2022)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Dec 31, 2022)

Cooking or food

#1


----------



## Pam (Jan 1, 2023)

2.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

4....


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

5.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 1, 2023)

6...


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)

*# 7





*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

*8 SONGS ABOUT SCENTS AND SMELLS*


----------



## Lilac (Jan 1, 2023)

#1


----------



## Trila (Jan 1, 2023)

*#2*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 1, 2023)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

4..


----------



## Tish (Jan 2, 2023)

*#5





*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

6...


----------



## StarSong (Jan 2, 2023)

#7  Incense and Peppermints


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 2, 2023)

8.
Sorry but copping out on this one.....my mind  is blank with this topic


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 2, 2023)

Songs with just one word in the title. 

1.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 2, 2023)

2....


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 2, 2023)

3.


----------



## Pam (Jan 3, 2023)

4.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

5...


----------



## Lilac (Jan 3, 2023)

#6


----------



## Pam (Jan 3, 2023)

7.


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

*# 8*


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

*Songs about Seasons*


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2023)

* # 1





*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 3, 2023)

2...


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 3, 2023)

3.


----------



## Lilac (Jan 3, 2023)

#4


----------



## Pam (Jan 4, 2023)

5.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2023)

Pam said:


> 5.


Not availablle in US


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

Pink Biz said:


> Not availablle in US


It'd called '' A winters' tale ''  David Essex..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

6...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2023)

8.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 4, 2023)

*8 SONGS ABOUT EVENING/NIGHT*


----------



## Lilac (Jan 4, 2023)

#1


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

2...


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2023)

*# 3*


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 4, 2023)

3...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 4, 2023)

4


----------



## Tish (Jan 5, 2023)

*# 6





*


----------



## Lilac (Jan 5, 2023)

#7


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 5, 2023)

8


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 5, 2023)

Song that others would be surprised was a favorite of yours...

1


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 5, 2023)

Tish said:


> *# 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memories of the New Years Eve party on the forum ? (referring to a post you made there !)


----------



## Lilac (Jan 5, 2023)

#2


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 5, 2023)

3.


----------



## Lilac (Jan 5, 2023)

#4


----------



## rwb (Jan 5, 2023)

# 5 Who Can Say - Enya


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 5, 2023)

6...


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2023)

7....


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2023)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2023)

*Anti War songs*


----------



## Tish (Jan 6, 2023)

*# 1





*


----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 6, 2023)

2.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 6, 2023)

3


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 6, 2023)

4...


----------



## StarSong (Jan 6, 2023)

A stirring song indeed.  Jackson Browne's Lives in the Balance


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 6, 2023)

6


----------



## rwb (Saturday at 8:01 AM)

Taking a pass!


----------



## Tish (Saturday at 1:51 PM)

*# 7





*


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 2:07 PM)

8.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 2:09 PM)

Next up - Rockabilly

1.







​


----------



## Lilac (Saturday at 3:22 PM)

#2


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 3:33 PM)

3.


----------



## Pink Biz (Saturday at 4:25 PM)

4.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Saturday at 4:40 PM)

5


----------



## rwb (Saturday at 5:11 PM)

# 6 Blue Suede Shoes - Carl Perkins


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 6:19 PM)

7.


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 6:20 PM)

Lucky #8, now’s your chance to make your mark and choose a genre you enjoy!


----------



## Lilac (Saturday at 7:09 PM)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Saturday at 7:49 PM)

Music your kids played that you found yourself listening to now . . .

#1


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 9:30 PM)

Lilac said:


> #8


Long lived The Killer! Great pick!


----------



## Farrah Nuff (Saturday at 9:31 PM)

2.


----------



## Lilac (Saturday at 9:54 PM)

#3


----------



## Pam (Sunday at 2:23 AM)

4.


----------



## hollydolly (Sunday at 5:28 AM)

5...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Sunday at 8:28 AM)

6.


----------



## Tish (Sunday at 2:00 PM)

*# 7





*


----------



## rwb (Tuesday at 6:37 AM)

Seems like this category is stuck - possibly lack of songs or interest!

What about your Favorite ABBA song


----------



## rwb (Tuesday at 6:37 AM)

#1 I Have A Dream - ABBA


----------



## hollydolly (Tuesday at 6:46 AM)

Not lack of interest  of the game but the last topic ... I think..

2...


----------



## Lilac (Tuesday at 8:30 AM)

#3


----------



## Pam (Tuesday at 8:30 AM)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Tuesday at 10:25 AM)

4...


----------



## rwb (Tuesday at 3:47 PM)

that was my thought the topic was more challenging.


----------



## rwb (Tuesday at 4:06 PM)

#5  Take A Chance On Me - ABBA


----------



## rwb (Tuesday at 4:10 PM)

*#6 Dancing Queen - ABBA





*


----------



## hollydolly (Tuesday at 4:55 PM)

7...


----------



## Tish (Tuesday at 8:20 PM)

Pass on this category.


----------



## Lilac (Wednesday at 9:20 AM)

#8


----------



## Lilac (Wednesday at 9:33 AM)

Songs you listen to when driving long distances to stay awake ...

#1


----------



## Tish (Wednesday at 1:23 PM)

*# 2





*


----------



## Tish (Wednesday at 1:24 PM)

Lilac said:


> Songs you listen to when driving long distances to stay awake ...
> 
> #1


Can't view it.


----------



## Lilac (Wednesday at 1:53 PM)

Tish said:


> Can't view it.


AC/DC Livewire


----------



## MarkinPhx (Wednesday at 3:08 PM)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Wednesday at 3:42 PM)

4...


----------



## Lilac (Wednesday at 6:40 PM)

#5


----------



## Pam (Yesterday at 6:11 AM)

6.


----------



## rwb (Yesterday at 6:12 AM)

#7   Hooked On Classics


----------



## rwb (Yesterday at 6:14 AM)

Has anyone listened to ALL or MOST of the songs posted on this thread?


----------



## MarkinPhx (Yesterday at 6:35 AM)

rwb said:


> Has anyone listened to ALL or MOST of the songs posted on this thread?


I will be sometimes add songs I don't know but an curious about you by YouTube Music list.


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 6:47 AM)

rwb said:


> Has anyone listened to ALL or MOST of the songs posted on this thread?


yes...


----------



## rwb (Yesterday at 8:32 AM)

_Wow that is an accomplishment!!_


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 9:52 AM)

rwb said:


> _Wow that is an accomplishment!!_


why?... most of them are already known to me..


----------



## Lilac (Yesterday at 2:36 PM)

I have heard some songs that I'd forgotten about & a few new ones.


----------



## rwb (Yesterday at 2:42 PM)

hollydolly said:


> why?... most of them are already known to me..


And I agree, but have you actually clicked on the play button in this thread and re-listened to a song even if you were familiar with it? I like seeing the songs people select but I don't actually listen to each one posted on this thread as I view the list.


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 3:28 PM)

@rwb I listen to the ones I don't know.


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 3:29 PM)

*# 8





*


----------



## Tish (Yesterday at 3:31 PM)

*Song you played over and over again in your teen years.

# 1





*


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 3:35 PM)

Tish said:


> @rwb I listen to the ones I don't know.


Ditto !


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 3:36 PM)

2... these guys were from my city..  I loved them


----------



## MarkinPhx (Yesterday at 4:29 PM)

3.
Just watching this live performance of this song from 1977 transports me back to my teen years.


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 4:33 PM)

4....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Yesterday at 4:42 PM)

5


----------



## hollydolly (Yesterday at 4:47 PM)

6....


----------



## Pink Biz (Yesterday at 6:40 PM)

7.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Yesterday at 8:32 PM)

8.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Yesterday at 8:34 PM)

Songs about death...
1


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 2:36 AM)

This is about one type of death.... 

2....


----------



## MarkinPhx (Today at 4:33 AM)

3.


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 4:35 AM)

4...


----------



## MarkinPhx (Today at 4:38 AM)

5.


----------



## Lilac (Today at 8:49 AM)

6


----------



## hollydolly (Today at 8:58 AM)

7...

A real heart breaker...


----------



## MarkinPhx (3 minutes ago)

8.


----------



## MarkinPhx (A moment ago)

Songs about babies and/or birth 
1.


----------

